
Joe Armstrong: The Mess We’re In - tosh
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4
======
greenyoda
For those who haven't read it yet: Joe Armstrong died today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19706514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19706514)

------
metastew
Found a transcript for this talk, if anyone's interested:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/strangeloop/StrangeLoop201...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/strangeloop/StrangeLoop2014/master/transcripts/Armstrong-
OpeningAndKeynote.txt)

